# Improving Egg Quality?



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi

Just wondering what people think about this. I've been told by my clinic to start eating extra protein and lots of it because apparently they say they've found that ladies on their IVF programme who eat extra protein generally have better quality eggs and therefore better chances with IVF.

I've been doing this for a couple of months now and reckon anything is worth a try but just wondering if anyone else has been told anything similar, followed this advice with any results etc.

Any views?!

love
Gabi


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Marilyn Glenville says that a high protein diet is vital for good eggs so that bears out what your clinic told you. I have bought some Solgar Whey Powder (easily absorbed pure protein) and have a scoop of that with one pint of milk daily. I did this last cycle and had very good quality eggs, I didn't do it the cycle before and had poor quality eggs so I am a convert. 

All the best

Jenny


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Gabi

I have heard something similar namely that high protein diets are good for polycystic conditions. Worth a try definitely. Which clinic are you with? They sound forward thinking!

Good luck

Helena


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi ladies

Jenny, will definitely try the whey protein thing, but where do you get that from, is there some special type to buy? I've heard of people who work out a lot taking whey protein drinks and I'm just wondering if it's the same type of stuff or something different.

Helena, my DH and I are living in Singapore. We're from the UK but my husband is posted here. Geneally I've found the healthcare here to be excellent, they're very forward thinking in lots of ways.

Good luck to you both!

Gabi


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Gabi

I see you have had 7 IUI with neg results and I was wondering what was said to you the reasons why it had failed, because I have also had 7IUI with neg results and was told it may be unexplained so I would need IVF.

Cheers Lynn


----------



## Max1 (Nov 8, 2003)

This is brilliant info. I am doing a hi protein/low carb diet to lose weight pre IVF so Im hoping that it may have the added bonus of improving egg quality. If anyone is doing the same I drink Atkins Advantage shakes for breakfast (Boots) which are hi protein. Thanks for info.


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi

Lynn - it's so frustrating isn't it not having a proper explanation for why there IUIs aren't working. Initally my doctor said he didn't know why we were not having success, he said partly it's a numbers game and you need to do maybe 3-4 to get lucky but now he's thinking it's my DH's sperm results which are all over the place! I did 5 iuis with clomid - DH had 3 good results (one as high as 20 million normal motile sperm and the doctor says anything higher than 3 million is viable) but he's also had 2 poor results - one as low as only 300k! My Puregon cycles have been a disaster even though I responded well, DH only had about 1.5 million normal motile for each, so we've decided to call it a day and move on. How about you? Have you definitely decided to move on to iVF? when will you start?

Max - Glad the info is useful! Seems to be that the consensus is that the more protein the better so I'm going to start taking as much as I can.

Gabi


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, I have mild pco and was worried about ohss on my cycle and was told by my clinic that this also keeps it at bay esp eggs! I had my first cycle at guys in september and followed a very high protien diet supplemented with solgar whey to go protien powder (delicious in shakes and one of the purest forms on the market). I am now very happily 23 wks pregnant with our little girl, with 9 top grade 8-11 cell embryos available for fet. I posted quite a lenghty post back in october about this as I am adamant that the protien powder/diet not only helped me achieve our dream, but that it made my cycle more bearable. I had over 21 eggs collected and no untoward symptoms. Our embryos were also of a high quality, so much so that the clinical director commented that this was quite unusual. We had 21 eggs collected half ivf half icsi. We had male factor and they only allowed half of them for ivf because we had a lot. None of the ivf were fertilised by the sperm, all 11 ICSI fertilised to grade one 8-14 cells by morning 3.

So my advise to any of you would be give it a go at the very min you would get loads of energy. I'm more than happy to answer any questions on the subject as I did loads of research beforehand, Lara.


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Sounds really interesting - I think it is a bit late for my current cycle as I am down regging at the moment but might be worth starting anyway.

Have you any links or suggestions - how high is high protein. At the mo I am just having a normal diet but am taking foresight supplements.

Thx

Clare


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Gabi

Yeah we were told it would take up to 3-4 cycles of IUI. My DH had a vasectomy reversal which didn't work, so after a while we decided to use donor for the IUI. We did four natural cycles and three with Menopur stimulation. The last two needed to doubled because I didn't respond to the first cycle of stimulation.
I was back on Monday for my day three scan to start our 8th IUI and was told we could ago ahead with this and if it fails we would need to re-think what do next which is IVF, anyway I have cyst on my left ovary so treatment was stopped for this cycle.
I was very upset because in past three years with DH treatment, our IUI's and the drugs have cost us over £5'000 so didn't think we would be able to have a chance at IVF. But we have decided not to have the next IUI and go onto IVF hoping to start summer time, need to save for some money and my dad as offered to help out this morning. 

Take Care 

Love Lynn


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

I aimed to take a minimum of 60g but ideally 80g of protien. (i.e. 100g of tuna provides about 25g protien). I was a vegetarian for 10 years but started eating fish as it was way too hard for me otherwise. One scoop of the solgar whey to go protien powder has 16g of protien. ! hard boiled egg gives about 11g. I didn't restrict my carb intake, as long as I got the protien. 

I searched the web on all the amino acids in the poder and I found an article (didn't bookmark it) saying that one of the key ones is a component in the most successful embryo culture. That was good enough for me!

If you go for a powder do spend a bit more on the Solgar range available from good health shops as alot of the powders used by body builders are full of rubbish, whereas Solgar only use micro filtered whey. Leslie Kenton's the Zone diet (think thats the name) has a good section on it. I think it's a great book fullstop, not to do with infertility though.

Start now if you can I only started just before down reg.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for that information - I was just about to look for the info on the net and there it was - ie how much protein should I be having, how much in a hard boiled egg and how much in a scoop of solgar whey powder  I just found out that there is 19g in a pint of milk. See http://www.weightlossforall.com/protein_content_from_good_source.htm

Jenny


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Thx for that info - that is soooo much protein. I don't think I take that in over the course of a week !! I tend to eat more carbs than anything else. 

Whole roast chicken for dinner for me then !

Clare


----------



## kim-s (Feb 22, 2004)

I found another website with a more extensive list of protein counts. See:

http://www.health2fit.com/protein.html

Kim


----------



## Liliaicha (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for all this information - if I was to start increasing my protein intake, when should I start? 
I hope to start down regging at the beginning of April - should I increase my protein intake now?

Lili x


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

Gosh, I know for sure now that I mustn't have been getting enough protein! I bought a huge carton of whey protein drink at the weekend and have started taking it. Two scoops in one pint of milk a day equals 75g of protein according to the label. 

My clinic also said good sources are yogurts, red meat, lentils, egg whites (avoid eating the yokes they said because of the cholesterol), baked beans and cashew nuts. So I'll supplement with these and I've started making omelettes with the 3-4 egg whites.

Lili, I think you might as well start as soon as you can. I'll be starting the pill this week and then stims at the beginning of April. I started trying to eat more protein foods about a month ago but have only just started the drinks Jenny and others have mentioned.

Good luck to everybody!

Gabi


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello,

intersting thread, I'm vegetarian and always interested in ways to get enough protein. I have read mixed views on tofu and soja protein. I like it but read that it shouldn't be eaten daily. 

Jennifer you mention something called L'arginine - what is this?

Best wishes,

Sushi


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Do you think it's too late to start now, I started stimming last Thursday?

xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Sushi - I'm vegetarian as well. Found this on the net re being veggie and protein -

"There is a popular misconception that meat is the only real source of protein, and thus that a vegetarian diet is inherently unhealthy due to a lack of protein. It is impossible to stress how untrue this is. First of all, the Recommended Daily Allowance of protein is not as high as one might think, and many people - vegetarian or not - eat more protein than their bodies actually need. The approximate RDA of protein is only 47 grams for women and 54 grams for men. Secondly, there are many protein-rich vegetarian and vegan foods. The only problem is that vegetable sources of protein, with the exception of soybeans, are not complete proteins, so you need to eat more than one in order to get the complete protein.

Vegan sources of protein

Cereals and grains - wheat, rye, corn... 
Leafy green vegetables, including spinach 
Legumes - beans, lentils, peas, peanuts 
Nuts - almonds, walnuts, cashews... 
Seaweed - kelp, spirulina... 
Seeds - sesame, sunflower... 
Soy products - tofu, tempeh, soy milk... 
Vegetables - Brussel sprouts, potatoes, yuca 

Ovo-lacto sources of protein

Eggs 
Cheese 
Milk 
Yogurt 
As long as vegetarians (and everyone else, for that matter) eat a wide variety of foods, they will easily manage to eat enough protein - not to mention other nutrients.

If you want to be absolutely certain that you are getting enough protein, you should eat food combinations which form a complete protein, such as:

Legumes + seeds 
Legumes + nuts 
Legumes + dairy 
Grains + legumes 
Grains + dairy 

Chances are you already eat complete proteins without even trying. Here are some tasty and healthy complete protein combinations:

Beans on toast 
Cereal/muesli with milk 
Corn and beans 
Granola with yogurt 
Hummus and pita bread 
Nut butter with milk or whole grain bread 
Pasta with beans 
Pasta with cheese (e.g., lasagne, macaroni and cheese) 
Rice and beans, peas, or lentils 
Rice with milk (rice pudding) 
Split pea soup with whole grain or seeded crackers or bread 
Tortillas with refried beans 
Veggie burgers on bread 
Note that these combinations don't necessarily have to be eaten at the same time; you can eat one several hours after the other and still benefit from the complete protein.

As you can see, there are plenty of vegetarian sources of protein, so the next time some "carnivore" ;-) says your diet is unhealthy, you'll know how to respond.
Bon appétit !"

Gabi - thanks for the info from your clinic.

Lili - yes increase your protein now.

Kim-s - thanks for that list.

Serafena - I think any increase in protein will be of benefit, although it would have been better to have started a month or two ago.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks Jenny,

I eat a pretty balanced diet anyway, lots of milk and dairy as well as meat, etc, so I'm probably ok anyway!

Jen


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow, Jenny thanks so much for the info. I feel really hungry now...I'm taking vitamines especially for conception and pregnancy but also Starflower oil (which is supposed to be like evening primrose oil but more concentrated) maybe this is the same? Looks like I still have alot to learn...

Sushi


----------



## alexa (Jan 20, 2004)

this is so interesting,is there any other ways of improving egg quality? alexa x


----------



## Liliaicha (Feb 22, 2004)

Jenny

Thanks for all the helpful info - will start to increase protein now!

Lili x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Alexa - Have you looked at http://www.marilynglenville.com and http://www.zitawest.com and http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk They all advocate similar things to do to improve chances of conception whether assisted or natural. They all advocate various vitamins which they sell. I take the marilyn glenville ones as does my husband.

All the best to everyone.

I think you can never have enough knowledge when ttc 

Jenny


----------



## Liliaicha (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all,

I just wanted to thank everyone who posted information on this subject - I hadn't realised I was so ignorant on the subject!

I have now got my hands on Marilyn Glenville's book, Solgar Whey powder, pregnancy multivits, extra vit C, linseed oil, and am slowly changing my diet! 

Good luck to us all 


Lili x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Well done Lili and good luck to you as well 

Jenny


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bump up for newbies


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

i think that there could be more to it than just taking an intake of protein.
I am vegetarian (although do eat lots of fish) - so my protein levels will not be particularly high.
My embryos were all of very high quality (v. lucky) - but I do eat a really balanced diet a v. little crap. Also take pregnacare which includes the folic acid and all other vitamins and minerals that they deem necessary for pregnancy.
Protein is obviously important but don't forget what else is required.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I have read this with great interest.

I noticed that someone did ask about where to buy it and what may be the best one, have done a search but it brings up lots and lots of different ones.

Is anyone willing to tell me where they got thiers from and what it is called??

Thank you!!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Solgar Whey to Go Whey Protein Powder is the best one according to Leslie Kenton (nutrition expert) as some of the other types have less protein in them. Solgar one comes in two flavours vanilla and chocolate or tablets. I bought mine from my local health food shop here in Wolverhampton called Rosemarys (but I think they do free delivery in the UK). See http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk I have the chocolate one. At the moment if you buy two identical items at Rosemarys you get a discount so I stocked up on my Whey powder.

Hope this helps

Jenny


----------



## Hilary (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi All

Just reading this info and all your enthusiasm is making me want to try IVF. 

We have followed Marilyn Glenvilles advice for our last two IVF cycles and had a positive result the first time I took the vitamins etc. This info re proteins is giving me hope to maybe try again adding extra protein to my diet and taking pineapple juice as well after et.

thanks everyone for your research.

Hilary


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

CaroleB - glad to be of help  One point though - the tablets are HUGE so be prepared  I started off taking the tablets before deciding on the powder in future.

My husband's Nan uses Glucosamine for her arthritis and swears by it. I used to give my old dog cod liver oil tablets for his arthritis and when he was very bad he had half an aspirin. That used to help him no end - might be a bit cheaper than Glucosamine but when it is your pets (who are part of the family) cost doesn't really come into it does it. My old dog died aged 14 1/2. Got another dog now aged 5 so he is very active as he is barely middle aged.

All the best to you 

Jenny


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

bump for newbies


----------



## lsls (Feb 18, 2004)

This is very interesting! Does anybody know anything about soy protein powder? My mum has a whole bag of it in the cupboard but I heard that soy is a vegetable source of oestrogens as well so could it mess with your ivf cycle?


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi

Should the high protein diet apply to the man as well?

Hollie


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, you can't take the protein drinks during 2ww without checking as it says to consult your healthcare provider if you think you might be pregnant on the tin but you can take it through the rest of the IVF cycle and beforehand (about 6-8 weeks before treatment starts). 

Also the protein drink strengthens the women's eggs not sperm as far as I know so no point in men taking it as well but of course it wouldn't hurt if you want to both take it - would get expensive though as it's not cheap.

Not sure about the soya protein drink as you are quite right that soy and soya (if taken in large quantities) can reduce fertility - or so I've read.

Jenny


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Just found this thread and its very helpful! Just a warning about L'arginine - if you get cold sores (herpes virux) then you should not take it as it can stimulate the virus, I was told by my health food shop not to take it when we bought some for DP. We have now switched to Dr Glenville's tablets.

I am taking loads of stuff and eat a healthy diet but I am going to add the solgar whey powder.......the vanilla would be good in my morning porridge with banana, not sure about the chocolate...........perhaps in my nighttime mug of milk and honey!

Thanks for the info and research 

LindaJane


----------



## lsls (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Lindajane,

Cocoa has small quantities of caffeine in it, I don't know if it could have any effect?!


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi IsIs

I suspect that there would not be huge amounts of caffeine in the solgar whey powder but it is true that cocoa does contain it. Not as much as coffee though!

Love
LindaJane


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Jenny

When you say, start taking the protein 6 weeks before treatment do you mean 6 weeks before em transfer or 6 weeks before you start sniffing?

Also if my em transfer is to take place on 21st June, do you know when I will start sniffing?!?

Hollie


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi there

Been trying to buy the solgar whey protein today, I wanted it in the tablet form because it appeared to be the cheaper alternative to powder but it is out of stock everywhere, even on the website!

I looked at other alternatives but I don't know what to buy for the best, would you recommend anything else that would be equivalent to Solgar's whey protein?

Hollie


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hollie, you start taking the solgar whey 6-8 weeks before you begin sniffing and stop at embryo transferral as on the tin it says you should consultant your healthcare practioner if you might be pregnant. I too thought that the tablets were a cheaper alternative but you have to take 9 daily (think it was 9) so it wasn't a cheaper alternative and each tablets was HUGE so I would recommend the powder. I don't know of any alternative makes that are as good as Solgar. You usually sniff for 2 weeks to shut down and then stim for 10-14 days so if you count back from the date you have been given you should get an approximate date. Most clinics start an IVF cycle on either Day 21 of your cycle or Day 1 or 2 of your period. 

To the lady who queried the cocoa powder (sorry forgotten name) there is 2g in a 28g scoopful so it would be such a small amount of caffeine that it would be negliable I would think but it is an interesting point. It comes in vanilla flavour for anyone who wanted to stay away from caffeine.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Gabi

Where did you buy your carton of whey protein drink?

Hollie


----------



## Angelheartuk (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am new here, joined the site a few weeks ago. I.ve been reading this topic about whey protein powder having an impact on the quality of eggs.

I Live in Coventry and have checked out the health food shop "Holland & Barrett", they don't seem to do the Solgar brand of whey powder but do seem to do a number of others. One of them that interested me was Whey Protein Powder - Precsion Engineered (whatever that means) and is 908g for £10.66, it states that 1 scoop is to be used in 1/2 cup of liquid. I would like to know if this is a suitable alternative to the Solgar brand or should I look at something else. I would very like to give this whye powder a go but am not sure which one to buy as an alternative to the Solgar. Also, what would be the recommended strength/dose?

Thankyou for your help
Regards
Amanda


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I have had to order my whey powder in, but in the meantime, I am having Atkins advantage shake mix from boots, £9.99 for 335g. 
It contains 16.4g of protein per serving, so should do me until my whey powder arrives!

I am worrying about my vegetarian diet, I have read what jennifer says about vegies, I have been veggie for over 10 years, and just can't bring myself to eat meat.

Jennifer, do you know if quorn or soya/tofu is high in protein? 

I have a healthy balanced diet anyway, but am encorporating more milk and yoghurts into my diet.

Marie xx


----------



## Kate-J (Mar 8, 2004)

A silly question girls, but does taking extra protein cause weight gain?



I am trying to lose half a stone before next cycle in august but also want to give this protein diet a shot!

xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Marielou - I've been a veggie for 24 years and don't eat meat or fish. Tofu and soya are high in protein as are eggs and milk and cheese but you would have to eat a lot of these to upp your protein levels sufficiently. The best way I found is if you have one pint of milk and put in 2 scoops of the whey protein powder then you are having the recommended protein per day with that so any extra is a bonus. Takes all the hassle of counting protein out of the way as well.

Kate-j - I have found that I do put on weight when drinking this as the milk is high in calories not counting the whey powder but to me the hopefully bfp end result is worth it. But other ladies have said that they didn't put on weight as the whey protein drink is very filling in itself so if you drank it instead of a meal you shouldn't put on weight I would think.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

As some of you ladies are asking questions we discussed earlier in this chat I decided to post the relevant info here to save scanning back.

Ideally 80g of protein a day is required. I just found out that there is 19g in a pint of milk. See http://www.weightlossforall.com/protein_content_from_good_source.htm or http://www.health2fit.com/protein.html for lots of information on protein sources.

Two scoops of Solgar Whey powder in one pint of milk a day equals 75g of protein according to the label. Other good sources of protein are yogurts, red meat, lentils, egg whites (avoid eating the yokes they said because of the cholesterol), baked beans and cashew nuts so supplement with these. You could make omelettes with the 3-4 egg whites.

Re being veggie - "There is a popular misconception that meat is the only real source of protein, and thus that a vegetarian diet is inherently unhealthy due to a lack of protein. It is impossible to stress how untrue this is. First of all, the Recommended Daily Allowance of protein is not as high as one might think, and many people - vegetarian or not - eat more protein than their bodies actually need. The approximate RDA of protein is only 47 grams for women and 54 grams for men. Secondly, there are many protein-rich vegetarian and vegan foods. The only problem is that vegetable sources of protein, with the exception of soybeans, are not complete proteins, so you need to eat more than one in order to get the complete protein.

Vegan sources of protein

Cereals and grains - wheat, rye, corn... 
Leafy green vegetables, including spinach 
Legumes - beans, lentils, peas, peanuts 
Nuts - almonds, walnuts, cashews... 
Seaweed - kelp, spirulina... 
Seeds - sesame, sunflower... 
Soy products - tofu, tempeh, soy milk... 
Vegetables - Brussel sprouts, potatoes, yuca

Ovo-lacto sources of protein

Eggs 
Cheese 
Milk 
Yogurt 
As long as vegetarians (and everyone else, for that matter) eat a wide variety of foods, they will easily manage to eat enough protein - not to mention other nutrients.

If you want to be absolutely certain that you are getting enough protein, you should eat food combinations which form a complete protein, such as:

Legumes + seeds 
Legumes + nuts 
Legumes + dairy 
Grains + legumes 
Grains + dairy

Chances are you already eat complete proteins without even trying. Here are some tasty and healthy complete protein combinations:

Beans on toast 
Cereal/muesli with milk 
Corn and beans 
Granola with yogurt 
Hummus and pita bread 
Nut butter with milk or whole grain bread 
Pasta with beans 
Pasta with cheese (e.g., lasagne, macaroni and cheese) 
Rice and beans, peas, or lentils 
Rice with milk (rice pudding) 
Split pea soup with whole grain or seeded crackers or bread 
Tortillas with refried beans 
Veggie burgers on bread 
Note that these combinations don't necessarily have to be eaten at the same time; you can eat one several hours after the other and still benefit from the complete protein.

As for where to buy Solgar Whey Powder - I bought mine from my local health food shop here in Wolverhampton called Rosemarys (but I think they do free delivery in the UK). See http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk

Hope this helps.

Jenny


----------



## idaa (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Jenny, 
thanks for all the info! I'm a newbie on this site and am extremely interested in improving egg quality. I'm thinking about trying the hi-protein diet since during my last 3 IVF/ICSI cycles, my RE said I had poor quality eggs. Earlier, you wrote that MGlenville recommends high protein for better egg quality. where did you get that info? I bought her Natual Solutions to Infertility book and didn't see anything in there. Will be praying for "grade A" eggs on this cycle for you and that you'll get preg-o.

Lara - you mentioned that you did a lot of research on this too. where did you find info about protein making eggs better? and congrats to you - you give me hope!
- Ida


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, my friend went to see Marilyn Glenville at her practice in London re boosting her fertility and she personally told my friend that high levels of protein are essential to strengthen eggs. She told my friend that she often sees vegetarians with fertility problems as they do not eat enough protein. I have checked her site and you are right she does not mention protein there nor in her book which I have also got. However, another fertility expert, Zita West, does mention the need to have high protein in your diet re fertility. I've just read her latest book (forgotten what it is called). She also has a web site www.zitawest.com it you want to look at it.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is an extract copied from Zita West's web site

"Egg Collection and Transfer - Tips for after egg retrieval and transfer

Keep the lower abdomen warm using a hot water bottle, except after transfer. 

Eat a diet rich in protein, zinc, and essential fatty acids - this is important for cell division, hormone production, and healthy cell membranes. Take a good multi vitamin and mineral supplement and DHA or Evening Primrose Oil. Eat foods rich in selenium, such as tuna, molasses and herring. CoEnzyme Q10 helps to oxygenate the blood following retrieval. 

Acupuncture will help to prepare the body to receive the embryos. 

Deep breathing helps you to relax and enhances the supply of oxygen to the womb. Breathe in deeply and as you breathe out, imagine all the stress, worry and discomfort leaving your body.

CONTROLLING YOUR BLOOD SUGAR

When we’re stressed, adrenalin and cortisol release stores of sugar into the bloodstream, so that blood sugar (glucose) levels rise - the same effect as drinking coffee or eating a doughnut. But then the body produces insulin to get the sugar out of the blood and into the body cells, so the blood sugar level falls abruptly. This is known as hypoglycaemia and it produces a vicious cycle of sugar cravings and tiredness. 

Twenty percent of the body’s entire intake of glucose goes to fuel the brain (the site of the pituitary gland, responsible for reproductive hormones) so this is the first area to be affected when glucose levels drop.

The best way to control hypoglycaemia is to: 

avoid all stimulants such as tea, coffee, cigarettes, alcohol and sugar 
always eat breakfast 
eat little and often and try to include some protein with every meal 
avoid processed or refined foods 
take a good multi-vitamin and mineral supplement. Zita has developed a wonderful range of products to provide all the vital nutrients you need from pre-conception through to recovery after the birth. 

THE IMPLICATIONS FOR FERTILITY

Stress hormones affect the hypothalamus, pituitary gland, and reproductive organs, interfering with levels of prolactin, LH and FSH, sperm production and ovulation."

Best wishes

Jenny


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you so much for your posts, Jennifer- I'm now making sure that at each meal, I'm eating some form of protein- for example, cereal with milk for breakfast, beans on toast with a yoghurt for lunch, and tofu/soya for dinner. 
I'm also drinking a few glasses of milk a day- every little helps!
Marie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Another thing:

I didnt buy the solgar whey powder over the internet (hubby dosent like me using credit card online) I bought one from holland and barratt- is it just as good? It had 19.7g per drink, so its nice and high, anyway!

Marie xx


----------



## idaa (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Jenny, 
thanks so much for your info, I just started taking the solgar whey protein and flax seed (linseed) oil capsules. I still need to order the fertility plus vit's from MG. Hopefully my eggs will be of better quality when we try IVF again. Will be praying for a succeful IVF cycle for you. 
- i


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Ida.

Jenny


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i'm broke before i've even started any tx. orderd dr m granvilles fertility plus vitamin tabs (for me and him) - just spent equivalent of small country's GDP on an organic shopping order on tescos (love internet shopping), now about to set off to find solgar whey powder. i've just finished dr granvilles book too. dh has promised to give up the booze and restrict his coffees to 2 per week (sat and sun). we are both going to try to excercise more, and if that doesnt work maybe just maybe we'll even try having sex to get pg. feeling a bit manic today, up and down up and down. hate to see what i'll be like when having tx. dh is circling around me v. warily poor thing. positive thing is that he just says OK honey, when i raise my head from my internet research and go "thats it!! no more alcohol" or "everything organic - everything!!!" and "where is the nearest health food shop - we have to go...NOW"
good luck to all......me, i'm off to the nearest health food shop.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thought I would let you all know that Rosemarys Health Foods have free delivery over the internet of Solgar Whey powder and also have 20% off your order if you buy two or more items. The Solgar Whey Powder also now comes in two new flavours - Mixed Berry Flavour and Honey Nut Flavour. The web site is http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Catalogue_Protein_15.html

All the best

Jenny


----------



## Gabi (Sep 26, 2003)

I have been taking the solgar powder and think I have put on weight as a result!! Just wondering, has anyone else had this problem? 

Gabi


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Gabi

I took protien powder during my cycle and also put on weight but i think this was because i was drinking a pint of milk a day with it - which i would not nomally drink and this was more likely the reason not the powder - dont think there are many calories in that on its own.

Clare


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi


I've been taking protein powder for a while, does anyone know whether I should carry on through my 2ww??

Love Hollie


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi hollie,

I was told to keep the fluids and protien up during 2ww because of the risk of OHSS as both of these things can help prevent it..... so i did continue right through.

Clare
x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

The best thing is to check your tin that the whey protein comes in. On mine it says do not take if you are pregnant without consulting your health care practitioner.

Jenny


----------



## Pea Nut (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls. Was researching ways to improve egg quality and came upon this old thread. Figured I'd bump it up in case any of you are looking for ways to imrpove egg quality.  I've orderd my Solgar's Whey Powder...  Peanut xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks peanut. I wasn't around  for the original post but am starting another tx in Jan. WIll get my  solgar whey powder now. Hope it's not too late. Been eating a lot of protein sources anyway the last few months
Good luck with your tx


----------



## Pea Nut (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Zora. I don't think it's too late at all. I too start treatment in January.  A lot of ladies start during stimms but this thread said if you can start 6 - 8 weeks before stims.  Good luck with tx.  Peanut xx


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi I'm starting the nasal spray in January and so went to buy the powder today. Has anyone got any tasty ways to drink it. I've just had it with milk and must admit it was not good, but could carry on if needed. Just wondered if anyone had better ideas. 
Thanks karen x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Where do you get solgar's whey powder from?

xx


----------



## Pea Nut (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Karen. I agree with you -- not the worst stuff out there but I don't rush home to drink it. What flavour did you buy? I went with the chocolate and wondering if I should have bought the vanilla. I too start the nasal spray in early Jan and just started the protein powder yesterday.

Hi Scruffyted (great name) -- I bought mine from Rosemary's Healthfood store (http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk/). If you buy two of the same product you get 20% off. They are cheaper ones on the market but evidently the whey protein is not as good a source (at least this is what I read back on this thread).

Wishing you both lots of luck with your cycles. Peanut xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

pea nut

Thankyou for that, I will be ordering some.

love and luck to you.

xx


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Peanut
I bought the vanilla, now wishing i'd got chocolate. Might have to go and get it as vanilla leaves a horrible distinctive taste!!!I like chocolate so think i'm half way there!!!! 
karen


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

HI there,

Sorry to but in on this discussion but I was wondering does anyone know what is the difference between the Protein powder and the capsules?

Holly


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, just thought I would add my tuppence, for what it's worth. 

I did an ICSI cycle in April of this year and got 6 eggs. I didn't do anything special, apart from fish oil, folic acid and multi vits. Three developed to four cell. The others didn't. The cycle was negative. I took 225iu of Menopur. 

I am now on my second cycle. This time, along with the ordinary supplements, during stimms only  (and then, only for the last eight days of stimming), I made sure I had 100g of protein a day in my diet. This time, I got 12 eggs, 9 fertilized and 8 developed. I had two put back and six were good enough to freeze. My drug was Gonal F 250iu. To say that the hospital were surprised at the increase in the number of eggs and the quality of them would be an understatement. They were very impressed. They did not think that the change in drugs alone was sufficient to cause such a dramatic increase in the number of eggs produced. I'm 37 and six months older than I was at the last cycle. I think they expected the number of eggs I had produced to decline. 

In my experience, it was not necessary to have extra protein for months before you start your cycle. Your body will only absorb the protein it needs and discard the rest. It does not store protein for months on end. It is my view that protein supplements will work if you take them for the stimming period only. 

I'd be interested to hear about other women who have taken protein supplements during the stimming phase only to see if my impressions are correct. I'm still taking the supplements (although not as religiously), and have no idea if it will help me get a BFP, but you know the saying, if you aint in it, you can't win it! 

Good luck to you all wherever you are in your treatments.

SpookedOut


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi HOlly
The shop assistant told me that i'd have to take 9 capsules a day compared to the powder and the powder gets into your system quicker.
karen


----------



## Pea Nut (Oct 18, 2005)

SpookedOut -- what an excellent result!! Congrats.  It also gives me hope as I too am 37.  It's my first IVF so have no idea what to expect.  I did a search on this site and saw a few ladies all post similar things on the Solgar Whey Protein Powder and also generally increasing protein levels during stims.  Did you also take protein powder or only high protein foods?  Have you had your ET yet?  Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Sk -- Sorry to hear about the vanilla!  I was tempted to buy vanilla next round but now think I'll stick with the chocolate.  I've started having mine for breakfast as part of a smoothie -- organic milk, ice, powder, banana and ocasionally chuck in raspberries and almonds.  Actually tasty.  Are you cycling in January?  

Holly - Like SK said I heard you have to take 9 capsules of the pills (which are pretty large too).  I think the powder winds up being more cost effective.  

Good luck ladies.  Peanut


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Hey everyone

I'm planning to start taking the solgar whey powder 8 weeks prior to my treatment and throughout my course of treatment. (am I right in saying this) Was just wondering how much powder will I need?  Will have to order online so not sure how much a scoop holds.

Thankyou
x


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi pats

I'm starting my injections on Saturday 13th May, only 3 more sleeps  !  I couldn't find Solgar Whey powder but bought a Whey Protein Smoothie mix, mixed berry flavour, made by Body Fit from Holland & Barrett to take in the meantime.  With this one, I mix two scoops into 200 ml of water, milk or juice, either once or twice a day.  One serving gives 26g of protein, which I think is quite high, and then I'll top up with just glasses of milk until I get to drinking 1 litre of it a day, as well as the 2 litre of water!

I've been slowly increasing my protein intake through my diet over the past few weeks but was advised by my clinic to only start the protein shakes a few days before injections as your body only absorbs what protein it needs and so taking it too far in advance is a waste.  I don't eat a lot of meat so have been eating nuts, cottage cheese and yogurt.  I'm absolutely craving coffee as I cut it out weeks ago (just the odd sneaky one when it gets too much) and beer.  God, I'd love a beer.    But I have to believe its all for the best.  But a beer, in this hot weather .......... (smacks myself).

Anyway, whichever protein shake you drink, the scoop will come with it and the packaging will tell you whether to use one or two scoops for your drink.

Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi,
I am about to start my second IVF cycle in June. I am really interested to read all the info about protein powder etc. I am veggie and I do eat a lot of lentils, beans, nuts, cottage cheese etc, but I'm not sure if that is sufficient. Last time I only had 6 eggs, but the clinic said they were very good quality. Is there a better brand that I should look out for or are they all much the same.
Many thanks 
Moira x


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello ladies
YES taking extra protein does work, my first IVF failed, 4 eggs failed to fertilized and was told of poor quality...doctor let me have another go though said there is nothing you can do to improve egg quality! 

I admit i did nothing at all for first go, though i did give up smoking and i don't drink alcohol, took no supplements at all.

On second attempt started taking whey to go protein 6-8 weeks start, yes i put weight on but i was only 8 and half to start with, so gone up to 10 stone which i can afford to do and some weight is good if trying to get pregnant so i've been told by my mother.

I bought some from Holland and barrett chocolate flavour is the best and i had solgar brand towards the end as there is only 17 scoops in a 454g tub...plus ate healthy, lost of chicken for protein, took pregnacare, co-enzyme, flax seed, calcium -----------

this time got 3 eggs but had two grade ones that fertilized!  They were all surprised and didn't know how come well i didn't want to tell them, i just wanted to prove it can be done...do search on this site on food, whey etc 

It is possible, oh and i gave up tea and coffee during stimming that was easy too...smoking is bad and am lucky i have not smoked for the last 9 months!

Good luck it does work and i would recommend improving everything before going for ivf, the only reason i went for it again is because i am paying for it private.
v


----------



## JudithS (Feb 12, 2006)

visnjak said:


> this time got 3 eggs but had two grade ones that fertilized....i gave up tea and coffee during stimming


May I ask what the outcome was after the fertilization -- did you get and stay pregnant, or have you had a baby now? Also, how did you give up tea?! I've given up coffee but I need about 4 mugs of tea a day just to stay awake! Thanks!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi
I'm about to start my 2nd ivf cycle next friday. I start sniffing then. I too take the solgar whey powder and have just had it with organic milk and nesquik, it really does taste like macdonalds thickshale. I also used to mix it with a liquid called crusher which i got from morrisons supermarket and added the milk too. I only got six eggs but they were good quality and all fertilised so i'm going to do the same this time.
Regarding tea and coffee, i too like my cup of tea but clipper do organic decaf and it tastes fine.Its made without any of the chemicals added. Also cafe hag decaf coffee is also made with natural methods too. I must admit after treatment stopped i went straight back just from habit really but before and during treatment i found these useful. 
Can anyone tell me if wheatgrass tablets are also meant to improve egg quality- every little helps!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey everyone...thanks for the advice.

Silly question....when do you start taking the protein drinks?....i will be on Menagon for 2 weeks to stimulate, should I start taking then? also what does flax seed oil help with.
Kind regards
Pats


----------



## socreate (May 28, 2006)

Hi
I'm on day 10 of stimming and have 7 tiny follicles. 2 have grown a bit in the last 2 days. I just read relsewhere about drinking loads of water and milk. Is there any other stuff I can do to help? If not now then maybe for next cycle? Many thanks - I'm panicing!


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello everyone

I haven't posted on here yet.

I have been interested to read what you have all said about protein. I did eat loads of protein during my first icsi and did produce 3 grade 1 embies - 2 were put back but sadly did not implant.  I have since read, and no one has mentioned this on this thread, so I thought it is worth mentioning, that too much protein, especially if it is from read meat, can upset the pH balance of the body, making the womb too acidic and this can prevent implantation from happening. There has been research that has shown this. It's important to remember that there is protein in everythin - eg 1 slice of wholemeal bread contains about 4.5g protein and a bowl of porridge about 2.5g.  You probably get a good 10g if you eat your regular veggies each day - so you can see that you could easily eat too much.  Best to eat a regular balanced diet, with a variety of protein sources, eating about 60g protein a day as recommended by Zita West.

One other point - According to TCM, dairy products and wheat, especially refined wheat products such as pasta & breads etc are very bad for fertility as they weaken the spleen. My acupuncturist calls them anti-baby foods.  I must admit, I did eat these things during icsi no. 1 but am now giving them up as I think she must be right. Try to get your protein from whole grains other than wheat, pulses, fish and meat, but avoid too much red meat. 

Good luck everyone.  PM me if you want to chat.

Emilienne xx


----------

